# !!! KATZ Bikes wird verkauft !!!



## rogel (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

heute morgen habe ich folgende Mail in meinem Postfach gefunden, die mich als KATZ-Biker schon ganz schön schockiert:_*[FONT="]Die Eigentümer der KATZ BIKiNG GMBH haben sich entschieden, das Geschäft mit KATZ Bikes nicht mehr länger selber weiterzuführen. Es werden derzeit Gespräche mit Interessenten über einen Verkauf der Firma geführt.[/FONT][/B][/I]
[I][B][FONT="]Das operative Geschäft wurde eingestellt. Inbesondere werden im Moment keine KATZ Bikes mehr produziert, der Fabrikladen in Altdorf ist geschlossen. Es werden keine telefonischen, schriftlichen oder elektronischen Anfragen mehr beantwortet.[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT="]Falls Sie noch ein KATZ Fahrrad erwerben möchten: kontaktieren Sie einen unserer Händler (Adressen siehe Webseite), diese haben noch letzte Reststücke im Laden. Im Werk gibt es keine Fahrräder mehr.[/FONT][/B][/I]
[I][B][FONT="]Falls Sie bereits ein KATZ Fahrrad besitzen und Hilfe benötigen (z.B. Ersatzteile): wir arbeiten momentan an einem Konzept für die Ersatzteilversorgung. Über Details werden wir sobald möglich auf der Webseite informieren. [/FONT]*_
_*[FONT="]Falls Sie an einem Kauf der KATZ BIKiNG GMBH oder deren Technologie interessiert sind: senden Sie Ihr ernst gemeintes Angebot an [EMAIL="[email protected]"][email protected][/EMAIL][/FONT]*_​Kennt jemand die Gründe dafür? Wird es (wie wird es) mit KATZ-Bikes weitergehen? Habe meines erst seit Dezember 2010, was mache ich im Service-Fall??

Viele Grüße,
  Stefan


----------



## evilrogi (4. Juli 2011)

Nicht unbedingt meine Räder, aber sympathische Marke - schade drum! Waren wohl einfach zu teuer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing.Duck (4. Juli 2011)

Schätze auch dass es wohl am relativ hohen Preis der Räder gelegen haben muss. Sehr schade. Kann man nur hoffen, dass die Marke weiterleben kann. Ich selbst fahre zwar auch kein Katz, aber ich finde das Konzept des "Sorglos-Bike" sehr interessant. 

Vielleicht kommen ja im Laufe des Tages mehr Details. 

Ich drücke allen Mitarbeitern die Daumen.


----------



## Flanschbob (4. Juli 2011)

der preis war wohl einfach zu hoch und die vorteile zu unbedeutend. der unterschied zu einem normalen rad mit rohloff bzw. mit rohloff+riemenantrieb ist einfach zu gering.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2011)

oder die verdienstmöglichkeiten bei kleinstfirmen, die dann auch noch mitten in oiropa produzieren wollen und dann wahrscheinlich noch zwei familien damit ernähren müssten, einfach zu gering

ein versuch das zu umgehen kann der relativ hohe preis sein. für ein einzigartiges produkt das in kleinstserie, mit hoehem qualitätsanspruch in einem hochpreisland hergestellt wird kann der preis eigentlich nicht hoch genug sein.


----------



## Zecken-Paule (4. Juli 2011)

rogel schrieb:


> *AW: !!! KATZ Bikes wird verkauft !!!*


 
Setz hier mal keine Gerüchte in die Welt.  Fakt ist, die würden die Butze gern verkaufen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass die niemand kaufen will. 

Naja, ich werde Katz Bikes nicht vermissen. Es gibt besseres für weniger Geld. Nur schade für die Kunden, die können sich jetzt ihre Gewährleistung in den Allerwertesten schieben.


----------



## olli (4. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> oder die verdienstmöglichkeiten bei kleinstfirmen, die dann auch noch mitten in oiropa produzieren wollen und dann wahrscheinlich noch zwei familien damit ernähren müssten, einfach zu gering
> 
> ein versuch das zu umgehen kann der relativ hohe preis sein. für ein einzigartiges produkt das in kleinstserie, mit hoehem qualitätsanspruch in einem hochpreisland hergestellt wird kann der preis eigentlich nicht hoch genug sein.



Aber der hohe Preis schränkt den Käuferkreis ein. Und bei einem eher komplizierten Rahmen, für den eine gewisse Entwicklung, diverse Fertigungstechnik und evtl. spezielle Werkzeuge nötig sind, bedeutet das, daß diese Kosten dann auf wenige Käufer umgelegt werden müssen. Was nicht unbedingt funktionieren muß und was dann beduten kann, daß dem Käufer 5.000.- zu viel sind, für den Hersteller 5.000.- aber immer noch nicht reichen, seine hohen Vorlaufkosten und den laufenden Betrieb zu finanzieren.***

Klar, irgend ein von Gott beseelter zotteliger Rahmenbauer kann gut von einigen wenigen 2000.- Rahmen leben, an denen nur ein paar Rohre, ein paar Muffen und dazu eine gehörige Portion FILOSOFIE, DIE KEINE SAU VERSTEHT, ABER JEDER HABEN WILL, dran sind.

_
*** keine Ahnung, ob es bei Katz so ist ..._


----------



## BENJI22 (4. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder dass die Firma pleite geht - die Burschen haben zuletzt weniger als 10 Fahrräder im Jahr verkauft...


Ich hatte (und habe!) große Sympathie für die Bikes (insbesondere für das Reiserad Reif), letztendlich hätte ich mich aber immer gegen  das Rad entschieden, weil ich ein ebenso hochwertiges Produkt - das Off Rohler von Idworx - für 3000 EUR billiger bekomme...


Ich hoffe nun dass wenigstens die Ersatzteilversorgung und der Service für die Katzfahrer bestmöglich geregelt wird. 
Es muss ziemlich übel sein ein Rad in dieser Preisklasse zu erwerben, wenn kurz danach die Firma pleite geht und die Frage nach Ersatzteilen, Service und Gewährleistung im Dunkeln steht...


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2011)

das es ganz schwierig sein wird für die firma war klar, dass man davon nur wenige bikes verkaufen kann war wohl auch den meisten klar. na und? hätte trotzdem klappen können ...

der vergleich zum rahmenbauer einmannbetrieb hinkt etwas , da die buben ja ihre rahmen garnich selbst gebaut hatten .....

und wer die beiden konznepte nicht versteht sollte sich vielleicht wirklich nichts solches kaufen 


das jetzt jeder der keins gekauft hätte niemalsnie das hier reinschreiben muss ist genauso klar wie dass sich irgendwelche menschen sorgen machen um die armen menschen die sich so ein bike .... dass sie selbst sich nie ....
was ich nie ganz verstehe ist warum genau diese menschen sich jetzt darum kümmern was mit den armen kunden geschieht


der der die rahmen gebaut hat verschwindet ja nicht .... also wird wohl auch immer irgendeine chance bestehen die teile noch zu kriegen


----------



## Zecken-Paule (4. Juli 2011)

Aber mal ehrlich, ich kenne Pommesbuden. Die machen garantiert mehr Umsatz. :-/


----------



## Diman (4. Juli 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, ich kenne Pommesbuden. Die machen garantiert mehr Umsatz. :-/



Rohloff-Fullys sind auch ein Nischenmarkt in einem Nischenmarkt. Die Palette ohne HT habe ich nicht verstanden und 2-3 Tausend mehr für einen Kettenkasten ist ein wenig hart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2011)

ich kenn auch leute die mit 500euro citybikes auf weltreise gehen ....
klappt auch, rohloff braucht demnach auch kein mensch .....
kapiert da einer was? nicht ? auchnichtschlimm

vielleicht kaufts ja einer und verlagert die produktion nach taiwan


----------



## olli (4. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich kenn auch leute die mit 500euro citybikes auf weltreise gehen ....
> klappt auch, rohloff braucht demnach auch kein mensch .....
> kapiert da einer was? nicht ? auchnichtschlimm
> 
> vielleicht kaufts ja einer und verlagert die produktion nach taiwan


Und nennt es "CAT"?


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juli 2011)

Geliebäugelt habe ich auch schon mit den Katzen. War mir aber schlichtweg zu teuer  .


----------



## saturno (5. Juli 2011)

aus dem radmarkt:

Katz sucht Käufer


Die Brüder Carsten und Holger Katz, Eigentümer der Katz Biking GmbH im Schweizerischen Altdorf, suchen einen Käufer für ihr Unternehmen. Seit 2007 werden dort Fahrräder mit gekapseltem Antrieb ohne exponierte Teile herstellt. Wie Geschäftsführer Carsten Katz in einer Pressemeldung bekanntgab, finden derzeit Gespräche mit Kaufinteressenten statt.

Das operative Geschäft wurde bereits eingestellt. Es würden keine Katz Bikes mehr produziert, der Fabrikladen in Altdorf sei geschlossen, auch Anfragen würden nicht mehr beantwortet, so Katz, Restexemplare gebe es nur noch bei einigen Händlern. Im Moment werde an einem Konzept für die Ersatzteilversorgung gearbeitet.
Als Gründe für die Geschäftsaufgabe nennt Carsten Katz zum einen ein ungünstiges wirtschaftliches Umfeld, in dem der immer schwächere Euro zu einem regelrechten Margeneinbruch geführt hätte. Dieser habe beim Mountainbike über 70 Prozent betragen. »Es war nicht möglich dies aufzufangen, da weder weitere Preiserhöhungen noch eine Verlagerung der Produktion nach Asien das Problem innert nützlicher Frist hätte lösen können«, erklärt Katz gegenüber dem RadMarkt.
Ein weiterer Grund sei das Fachhandelsmodell für den Vertrieb, das zu höheren Verkaufspreisen geführt und großen Aufwand verursacht hätte. Auch fehlte der kleinen Firma die Marketingpower, um der Technologie zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. »Vielleicht war Katz einfach auch nur 10 Jahre zu früh auf dem Markt«, resümiert Carsten Katz.
»Ein Weiterführen der Firma wäre nur möglich gewesen, wenn innert nützlicher Frist eine gewisse Mindestgröße erreicht worden wäre«, beschreibt der diplomierte Maschinenbauer das Problem. »Hierfür wären größere Investitionen oder eine Partnerschaft mit einer starken Marke nötig gewesen. Beides konnte trotz intensiver Bemühungen bis dato nicht erreicht werden. Deshalb blieb ein Verkauf der Firma die einzige Option, die Technologie möglicherweise weiterzuführen.«
www.katz-bikes.com


----------



## thor13 (5. Juli 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> aus dem radmarkt:
> 
> Katz sucht Käufer
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schade drum, waren supernette Jungs. Aber Nettsein alleine reicht halt nicht, auch nicht guter Maschinenbauer zu sein. Ich wünsche den Beiden alles Gute und uns, dass sie der Bikewelt erhalten bleiben. Querdenker braucht die Welt und vielleicht fallen denen noch andere gute Dinge ein und dann klappts eventuell auch.


----------

